# My Norinco NP-34 Pistol (Sig P228 clone)



## balazona

hi guys
here is mu Chinese NP-34 9mm pistol.it is Sig P228 clone.very accurate and reliable pistol.i hope u will like it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

That looks to be an exact clone. How many rounds you have through it? Any downside ti it? hat was the cost? I don't think I've seen one of those. I really like my 229. It stands to Sig reliability that's a right fine weapon.

Are the internals the same? Do you or anyone for that matter) know if a Sig barrel will drop in it?

So many questions...so little time,,heheee


----------



## balazona

i have fired 125 rounds through it so far.no FTF,FTE or missfire.here is a picture to see the durability of this pistol.u can see that Chinese extand the locking block rails to frame rails.this make this pistol very Robust.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Have you been able to see your barrel compared to say a 229 Sig Sauer barrel? 

I just wondered because my 229 chambered in .40 I can get a 357 Sig barrel and it will drop in. Same mags and I'd have a pistol that could use both calibers. I hear 9mm might work too but I think you need 9mm mags to do that. The 229 Sig Sauer is a really versatile weapon that way. I was wondering if that one would be enough like it to do the same.


----------



## balazona

Dear,
this pistol has Chrome lined barrel and forged steel slide which is milled not stamped like original Sig P228.BTW,i dont have any P229 barrel.
this pistol cost me $475.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

OK, I was just wondering if the Norinco could interchange like the one it was designed after was all. I'm not trying to offend or anything. Chrome lined BBL, that is interesting. I have never seen first hand a weapon like yours but do own a couple Sig Sauers and was curious if they were exact clones or maybe like the NORINCO,B-WEST,M-54-1 set up to do 9mm and the 7.62x25 round like the Tokarev that it was designed after.

I guess I get a little exited when I see a weapon that I have not seen before or don't have any real first hand knowledge of. Sorry for all the questions. The only Norinco I've had in my hands are rifles. I have a Chinese SKS D Type that uses AK 47 mags. I have been interested in the company since. I have heard they are just cheap knock offs but then I run across something like your weapon that I have never seen and want to know all about it.

The rifle I have is amazing what it can do. And the ability to switch out mags with an AK is a great idea. It seems to me that Norinco tries to make their weapons adaptable to their surroundings. They use designs that work but change them a little to be able to work more than one way. That tome is a really good idea.

Maybe the bad rap they get is more a "hey you copied m gun so it has to be a cheap copy" mentality and has nothing to do with how the weapon actually performs. I hear their 1911 is pretty good too. Here's a link to my Norinco SKS with a Tapco Stock.
http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=347&ppuser=4376

Thanks for the info. :smt023I'd really like to get my hands on one of those you have to give it a close looking over.


----------

